# Hock Hoccheim Seminar Review



## modarnis (Feb 6, 2006)

Since Hock was originally a Modern Arnis guy, I'm posting this here.  If the mods feel it fits someplace else, feel free to move it.


I attended a 2 day workshop with Hock Hoccheim in Milford Connecticut this past weekend.  Its been more than 5 years since the last time I trained with Hock.  As I expected, the seminar was great.  

In my opinion Hock still draws much influence from Modern Arnis.  That being said, he teaches what he refers to as non denominational self defense.  The first days progressions all worked from an arm wrap.  The two opponents have crashed and locked arms.  Hock provided a series of counters and tricks from this position in unarmed, stick, knife, or gun scenarios

The second day worked on a module of finger striking.  In essence, using an eye shot as a distraction.  The progression worked from traing dummy practice, to live drills (push pass pin (Hubad)), to actual combat scenarios.

The afternoon session started with a kicking progression.  Kicks from a natural stance, a fighting type stance, and finally kicks from the ground to pads.

Hock has a no nonsense approach to self defense.  He draws from 20 plus years of law enforcement and 30 years of martial arts training.  Hock's real genius is his ability to break down concepts and transform them into an easy to follow outline.  Once you learn the physical skill, he opens the door from technique to self defense.  Over the years I have learned a great deal about teaching physical material from Hock

Hock does offer rank progression for those interested.  He does not push it.  He is always happy to have people come and train.  14 hours of top notch training for $150 was a huge bargain 

Mario Leone hosted the event.  The facility was nice.  Mario was easy to approach via email and at the seminar.  I am looking forward to Hock's return in the fall


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 6, 2006)

It sound as through you got everything one could want from a seminar good for you. I'm glad the price was reasonable from such a great instructor.
Terry


----------



## West_Virginia_judoka (Feb 6, 2006)

Hock is an excellent teacher of realistic skills. I have been lucky enough to train with him a few years ago. 

Dave Wolfe


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2006)

It is always good to attend seminars and see how other
people move and do things.  Glad that you had a good 
time.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## arnisador (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the review! I hope to have a chance to attend one of his seminars at some point.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 6, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Thanks for the review! I hope to have a chance to attend one of his seminars at some point.


Yeah Arnisador,

They are pretty fun!!!


----------



## samurai69 (Feb 6, 2006)

He is over here this year sometime......as soon as the dates areconfirmed i am booking my place



,


----------

